# diseño crossover



## xXBelmontEXx (Dic 20, 2010)

hola a todos...estoy diseñandome mi propio crossover para instalarlo yo mismo y estoy siguiendo los pasos dejuanjose para diseñarlo en un post anterior...   mi problema esta en que noentiendo alguno de los terminos para calcular las bobinas y condensadores
Ver el archivo adjunto 3843


aver si alguien me  podia hechar una manita aver si consigo hacerlo....los tweter medios y woofer son de 4 ohmios....y las frecuencias a cortar serian de 5000 para arriba para el tweter....entre 5000 y 600 para los medios....y menos de 1000hz para el woofer....

los twiter y medios que quiero utilizar son unas dls k5 50 rms....los woofer son unos pionner de 35 rms...todo para mover con la radio de 4X50 watios...querria mover los woofer con dos salidas y con las otras dos las vias separadas

twiter en salpicadero, medios en puertas y woofer en bandeja....gracias de antemano


----------



## xXBelmontEXx (Dic 25, 2010)

bueno pues en todo este tiempo que he estado esperando a que alguien dijese algo he podido indagar allgunas cosillas mas y me he lanzado a fabricar mi crossover....desmontando un transformador que tenia por ahi he conseguido hacer unas bobinas con nucleo de ferrita que por cierto me han quedado preciosas....ya os subire unas fotos si eso....y desmontando el monitor de un ordenador he conseguido los condensadores que me hacian falta
ya he probado todos los componentes con un generador de frecuencias, musiquilla y un ampli de 2x100 w rms...las bobinas funcionan perfectas y los condensadores tambien...lo unico que aportar malo esque l0s condensadores son de 16V y si ponia al maximo la fuente de alimentacion en cuanto a frecuencias bajas se refiere los condensadores se calentaban un poco...¿estos condensadores me valen?(pensando que la fuente real va a ser de 4x20 rms)


----------

